

BBC launches flagship initiative to inspire a new gen. with digital technology - jacquesm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/makeitdigital

======
KatRob
A really good iniative, shame the BBC had to realise this, and address it,
rather than the government. Well done BBC!

